# Packaging question



## Galavanting Gifts (May 12, 2009)

I was wondering how to go about package bath melts and lotion bars for sale.
 I havn't made either yet until I found out the consistency of both, e.g. are they are soft bar, are there any special things to keep in mind when packaging etc, thanks for any help given


----------



## AshleyR (May 12, 2009)

When I was thinking about this, I tried to keep in mind that since I'll be selling online, they are going to be shipped and sometimes may get warm and melt. In order to have them keep their shape even if they do melt a little, I figured I would wrap my melts in foil, then in a cello bag. For the lotion bars, I'm thinking of shrink wrapping them or packaging them in tins.

Hope this gives you a few ideas!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Ashley, for heading me in the right direction, my concern was about the heat as it can get pretty hot here in Queensland.
 Are the lotion bars a soft bar?


----------



## AshleyR (May 12, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Thanks Ashley, for heading me in the right direction, my concern was about the heat as it can get pretty hot here in Queensland.
> Are the lotion bars a soft bar?



Yep most lotion bars are made to melt on contact with skin. Another thing you could do is package your lotion bars in push up deodorant style containers. Then you don't need to worry so much about them melting and leaking all over the place (it's still possible but would not be as messy as something just wrapped in foil!)


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

A lotion bar will be the consisitancy of a lipbalm. I do not have problems w/ my lipbalms or lotion bars melting in the summer in transit. The only item of mine that melts in summer shipping is whipped body butter & it goes greasy liquid on me if I do not cold pack it when it's shiped (styro container & freezer packs).

Foil is a good idea for the melts, or multipe pieces in a jar but that will push your cost up. I like lotion bars poured into twist up containers. You can do foil or as suggested, tins.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

If you use the deo push up containers you can always use a shrink band to help keep the top from coming open  :wink:


----------



## lsg (May 13, 2009)

I put my lotion bars in round tins.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

I was thinking bout something like that... this place here has foils in different colors to check me out[/url]


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 14, 2009)

Cool bananas, thanks everyone for your help and ideas, I don't think we have coloured foils like that here in Aussie, I will have to do some searching me thinks!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

Oh really? wow that was the first time I had seen DIFFERENT colored ones in that small of a quantity!! Plus they have a lil gadget that makes tabs instead of balls for bath fizzies


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I use tins , that way if it does melt , it is contained . The tins are refillable and I like that the customer doesn't have to throw something away. Saving the planet 1 lotion bar  at a time  :wink: My tester group voted 98 % for tins , easier to carry in pocket of lab coats and smaller to put in purse.


----------

